# Our Thunder hates going to the vet's office



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I went through this with Bianka after a spaying going bad. 

One thing you could try is too take your golden to the vets office daily if possible and just treat, and socialize then leave. The most important part is too do not baby the golden at these times. 

Make it a happy place. Hope it helps you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You took the words outta my mouth- or is that hands


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Go often just to hang out, eat treats and try and have a little fun. Make him think it's not just where the ol' 'poke and stick' guy lives!

Might even go during "off hours" and feed your dog his entire meal there. If he's really whacked out about it, plan to stay for a while. Bring a magazine. Sit in the waiting room and ignore any panicked behavior and reward any calm behavior. You can try giving Rescue Remedy before you go.

-S


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

My two enjoy going to the vets, they were socialized there as puppys.... attending puppy pre - school classes, so right from puppies they viewed the vets as a social place, fun and treats and visited regularly to be weighed. They love the staff there and I am lucky they are so comfortable at the vets.
Being able to touch your dog all over, and look in their ears ect ,starting as a young puppy also helps them feel at ease ,when they do need treatment of medication later on in their lives they are comfortable with you touching and have trust.Good luck with Thunder!


----------



## Charliemaggie (May 25, 2005)

I think you're right about the touching. He runs from us if he thinks we'll touch his hotspots.

I can't take him to the vet's office right at this time. We just lost our Chester there less than two months ago. But my hubby is taking Thunder there next week to get some foxtails out of his ears.

Cheryl


----------

